# Solved: Prevalence Reporter



## xavier2

Since upgrading to AVG8 I keep getting this popup asking for access. Should I grant it or can there be problems? Thanks.


----------



## lunarlander

What is asking for access to what? The details makes all the difference. Please tell us the full message if you can.


----------



## Frank4d

Prevalence Reporter is part of AVG and your firewall is asking if it is OK. A description of what it does is here: http://www.webuser.co.uk/specials/262378.html


----------



## xavier2

Thank you, Frank4d. Exactly what I wanted to know.


----------



## trekkiedane

^Indeed: thanks!


----------

